# Coconut Lime Mead



## vcasey (May 6, 2009)

Because I can never leave well enough alone, I decided to make 2 lime meads. Key limes and OBH were used with both, and no I started this with honey I already had not my new stock. In one I used water and the other I used coconut water. My game plan is to split them into 4 different batches and some spearment to some, light oak to others. I want to see the differences between the meads and what the different ingriedents bring to the mix. Later on I'll be doing this experment with mangos as well. Gonna need to find a way to use some of the fruit off our trees!

Key Lime Mead
4 lbs. OBH to 1096
Water to 1 and 3/4 gallons
Y/ N, DAP, Go Ferm, P/E
Juice &amp; Zest from 6 Key Limes
Cotes des Blancs Yeast

Coconut Key Lime Mead
2 lbs. 13 oz. OBH to 1094

Coconut Water to 1 and 3/4 gallons

Y/ N, DAP, Go Ferm, P/E

Juice &amp; Zest from 6 Key Limes

Cotes des Blancs Yeast

Since I've had challenges with this yeast in the past and because of the high acid in the limes I made a starter to help kick things off. Both are happily bubbling away and I'll need to add the next stage of nutrient later today.
VPC


----------



## Waldo (May 6, 2009)

OK..I give up. What is coconut water?


----------



## vcasey (May 6, 2009)

It's the liquid inside a very young coconut. Once the coconut matures its called coconut milk. The coconut water does not contain the oils yet. I had read a health article about it and started thinking "you put the lime in the coconut." Not what the health industry had in mind, but wine is good for you so ........
VPC


----------



## Waldo (May 7, 2009)

Now I got me another new wrinkle in my ole noggin 
Should be a very goodmead vcasey


----------



## vcasey (May 7, 2009)

Update on the meads
The coconut lime mead is humming along the SG has dropped to 1034.
The lime mead is lagging behind at 1060. This is where I expected both meads to be sitting at today so I was surprised at how much faster the other mead is dropping.
The meads are sitting side by side and there is 1/2 a degree difference in the temp. of the must and that I'll put down to a more active fermentation in the coconut lime. The coconut water must be packing some extra punch for the yeast. 
I may need to run up to the local HBS for some extra carbabies. My youngest son thinks we should split them in 6 different batches and experiment more with the oak. 
Waldo the coconut water tastes pretty good on its own. I have had to hide the extra from the family so I have enough for topping off later.
VPC


----------



## vcasey (May 8, 2009)

I have just racked the Coconut Lime Mead. Part of it I left alone and part I added lt. oak and spearmint. Big bold lime aroma is starting to settle down now. 
Has any one used fresh herbs in a wine or mead? I have no idea when to rack off them and waited to put them in the secondary because I was concerned the more active fermentation would over power the mint taste I am looking for in this mead.
VPC


----------



## Dean (May 8, 2009)

not to be a stickler, but coconut milk is when you shred baked coconut and mix it with hot water to a nice slurry. After it has cooled, put the mixture in a cheesecloth and squeeze it dry. The liquid you get is coconut milk. Even in mature coconuts, it's still coconut water.

Here is a fact about coconut water: It is so pure, that in a pinch, it can be used as intravenous fluid.


----------



## vcasey (May 8, 2009)

Another fact: Coconut water contains the five electrolytes (potassium, sodium,
magnesium, calcium and phosphorous), more potassium than a banana, and
no fat.

Here is the original blog that convinced me to experiment. http://www.dailyspark.com/blog.asp?post=stuff_we_love_coconut_water

VPC


----------



## vcasey (May 17, 2009)

Just checked the SG on these this morning and even after the faster start of the coconut lime they are now showing the same SG - 1002. The lime aroma is more prevalent in the lime mead as is the spearmint. The color is different as well the coconut water meads are much lighter then the lime meads. I haven't tasted them yet, maybe next time I play with them. 
VPC


----------



## vcasey (May 26, 2009)

I just stabilized these and was really surprised all 4 ended up at 1002. Also tasted them to compare and there really is a difference between all of them the 2 with the coconut water are softer - aroma, taste, even the color is lighter. The 2 with out are more in your face and I really like how the mint is starting to show. My plan is to let them sit for a couple of weeks, rack and back sweeten them and then let them sit until I feel like clearing them (if necessary) and bottling. My guess is they'll sit until Oct/Nov.


----------



## Waldo (May 26, 2009)

Can we get some pictures of itposted here vcasey? We are very visual people you know


----------



## vcasey (May 26, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Can we get some pictures of itposted here vcasey? We are very visual people you know



I know. I'm a little surprised it took so long. I'll try and locate the camera and see what I can do.
VC


----------



## vcasey (May 27, 2009)

Ok, here is a picture of the lime meads. It's really hard to see the color difference in the picture and of course its started clearing. The Coconut Water meads on on the right.
VC


----------



## vcasey (Jul 16, 2009)

I took a look at these today as I was doing the weekly airlock check
and was surprised that the coconut water ones are clearing very nicely.
I am still going to let them sit but thought everyone would like to see
a picture.
VC


----------



## vcasey (Sep 8, 2009)

Trying to do some clean up before the grapes arrive so I decided to check on some of my 1 gallon experiments. These were still at the same place clearing wise as they have been so since I was clearing a bunch today I added them to the line up. This gave me the chance to taste them and these are going to be really good! All the meads had a soft, creamy, full mouth feel to them. The ones made with the coconut water are still a little softer with no real coconut taste and I could lightly taste the one with the mint. The ones made with water were just as good but what stood out was the mint. Wow, you could really tell it was in the mead but it was very refreshing not at all over powering. I did put the exact samt amount of mint for the exact same length of time and the one made with water really stood out a lot more. 
I can't wait for my lime tree to start producing more then a couple at a time!
VC


----------



## vcasey (Sep 28, 2009)

Update

I needed to work on some wine stuff this past weekend (much better then
watching the local team get their butts kicked - again). Also got word
that the grapes will be here next weekend and I needed to make room. So I racked these earlier
then I wanted, but they sure look and taste nice. My favorite is the
lime with spearmint. I can tell a big difference between the ones made
with water and the ones made with the coconut water. The cw ones are
still softer and the lime and even the mint in the smaller one is just
barely noticeable. 

Will be interesting to see how they mature. I'll bottle these in November.


----------



## fivebk (Sep 28, 2009)

they all look great!!!


----------



## paubin (Sep 30, 2009)

They are lookin great! I'll have to try these out for myself soon. I have only 1 bottle left of my citrus melomel that I made in 06. I'm planning on drinking it this next Thanksgiving or Christmas depending on whether I end up moving again. 


Pete


----------



## vcasey (Nov 1, 2009)

November is here! I filtered &amp; bottled these today because the rest of the month is going to be busy. All of them are showing a lot of potential and I can tell these are 4 different meads. I would have loved to sweeten them a bit more but decided since they all ended up with the same ending SG that it would be best to leave them alone for this experiment. I did take a picture but could not post it so I'll try again tomorrow. 
VC


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lime and coconut reminds me of a very bad night on campus... not going into details.
It is an interesting meade concept though.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is the pic showing my busy Sunday bottling my test batches. In order Pear Ice Wine, Oaky Cranberry Wine, Coconut Key Lime Mead, Coconut Mint Key Lime Mead, Mint Key Lime Mead, Key Lime Mead, Apple &amp; Pear Ice Wine, Apple Ice Cider.


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice lineup.


----------

